# Whitney Houston Died!!!



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Whitney Houston died ... she was only 48 years old. : (


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

OMG hand't heard that yet! so sad! first song at my wedding. jeeze,


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

LuvMyBoys said:


> OMG hand't heard that yet! so sad! first song at my wedding. jeeze,


It's on CNN. Was your song ... "I Will Always Love You" ???


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Embarrassingly it was the one that went "tonight is the night and I'm feeling all right we'll be ....." can't remember the title. 

What a set of vocal chords... what a waste!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh wow! how sad  she was such an amazing singer, seemed like nothing ever was right in her home life.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

She had such a lovely voice, but such a tragic life. It's sooooooooo sad what some of our great talents do to themselves.


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

I hadn't heard that either! What a shame  some people's lives just make you sad and her death is sad but maybe not all that surprising. Gosh that's sad she was very talented and I'm sure a very nice person


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I just read it on yahoo, and came here to see if it was really true. It is so sad.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

RIP....such a sad life for a beautiful talent.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I am so shocked. But, I must say Billie Holiday is my all time favorite singer, and God knows her life was tragic and hard...but that life gave her the soul, the tenderness, the sadness, the sweetness...that tragic life made her the magnificent artist that she was. I imagine that the same was true for the lovely songbird, Whitney Houston. I would trade a long easy life for a dynamic, artistic life any day. Bless you, beautiful lady...go to the empirical place reserved for artists who give their all...to decorate humanity.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Wow I heard about 1 hour ago im still in shock , she was amazing and talented in my era the 80's best days of my life !!!!!!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Such a tragedy, she was incredibly talented and it looked like she was getting it together and making a come back. I was a loyal fan of hers and will miss her. May God be with her family. RIP WHITNEY.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:smcry: I saw this here and thought that maybe it was just a rumor but then checked further. I can't say that I'm really surprised. Her turbulent marriage and dependence on drugs ravaged her life and though I believe she tried to come back from it, industry insiders would talk about her being incapable of functioning. It was apparent in so many appearances where she couldn't speak or concentrate. So very sad. Some of her songs were the soundtracks of our lives for many years. I feel so badly for her daughter and her mother, Cissy. RIP finally, Whitney.:crying:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Crack is a terrible drug. Sad wasted life. Sorry, but I am so irritated. Such a gift, such talent. Could have had everything! And she flushed it.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

It's very sad, but not surprising. Just like Elvis, and Michael Jackson, and all the rest.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

that is really sad. first thing I thought when I heard the news was: now she finally made it.
I think she was a very unhappy person and struggling all the time. now she can rest in peace. 
I feel very sorry for her family and especially her daughter.

when I was yonger I went to a concert of whitney, it was marvellous and I will always remember it, because half way through the security came to escort me out, as I did not have a ticket. I just really wanted to see and hear her, she was so talented.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

pammy4501 said:


> Crack is a terrible drug. Sad wasted life. Sorry, but I am so irritated. Such a gift, such talent. Could have had everything! And she flushed it.


I agree, Pam. While I'm sad for her family and I loved her voice and thought she was an amazing talent, it always angered me that she threw her life away. I hope that she's at peace now.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

*THE VOICE! You can rest in Gods loving arms Whitney. I never heard anyone sing our National Anthem like YOU! Thanks for ALL the beautiful music you gave us. *


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

God love her. Hubby woke me up to tell me the news. Heaven is blessed with beautiful now many angels that left us ( some so suddenly )with so many treasures from their songs that will go on forever.

RIP Dear Whitney. Prayers and many Prayers for the family.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm so deeply saddened by this. Such a shame. Hopefully now she will be at peace.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Such a wasted talent and very sad that she, like so many others can't be happy in life......bad choices in many areas. I feel sorry for her family. I don't think she is resting in peace. I don't think that people who don't live in god's grace when they are alive suddenly wake up in heaven.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

pammy4501 said:


> Crack is a terrible drug. Sad wasted life. Sorry, but I am so irritated. Such a gift, such talent. Could have had everything! And she flushed it.


 
Oh dearest Pam, I understand. This is why I despise drugs. It breaks my heart, to no end. The sad reality is, it's an illness, no one wants to be addicted to that crap. I bet in her heart, she wanted to be the Whitney she once was.

They say, once you try that crap, it grabs a hold of you and never let's you go.

What upsets me about these stars, is those that are around them, GET THEM HELP, if you really care and stop living off of their money. That may not be in all cases, but I would think in most.

Pam, oh dear Pam, she didn't flush her talent, the drug that would not let her go, did . That is soooooooooooo sad.

Did she make a mistake in even trying it, yes, but we all make poor choices.

I feel for those who are strangled by this crap.

May she finally rest in peace.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

sassy's mommy said:


> Such a wasted talent and very sad that she, like so many others can't be happy in life......bad choices in many areas. I feel sorry for her family. I don't think she is resting in peace. I don't think that people who don't live in god's grace when they are alive suddenly wake up in heaven.


 
Oh Pat, I respectfully have to disagree with you. I know God is cradeling her in his loving arms. She is His child. 

My gosh, we all make bad choices, we are all human.

And sadly, I don't think after being addicted is no longer is a choice.

I do believe with all my heart, she is resting in sweet peace in God's loving arms.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

allheart said:


> Oh Pat, I respectfully have to disagree with you.
> 
> And sadly, I don't think after being addicted is no longer is a choice.
> 
> ...


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

sassy's mommy said:


> allheart said:
> 
> 
> > Oh Pat, I respectfully have to disagree with you.
> ...


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Back to topic...............I feel bad for Whitney's family, may they find strength in their hour of sorrow.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

allheart said:


> sassy's mommy said:
> 
> 
> > Pat, I do understand your point of view. I really do. There is a TV show called "Addiction", I'm pretty sure that's what it is called, and boy does that open your eyes.
> ...


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

allheart said:


> Oh Pat, I respectfully have to disagree with you. I know God is cradeling her in his loving arms. She is His child.
> 
> My gosh, we all make bad choices, we are all human.
> 
> ...


Amen.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

A number of years ago, when the Soccer World Cup was in Los Angeles. My daughter and her color guard team were chosen (along with many others) to participate in the closing ceremony. It was a huge honor. Whitney Houston was supposed to sing the National Anthem. All of the families were allowed to come to the final dress reshersal, because naturally they weren't giving us tickets to the final game of the World Cup. Whitney was at the dress rehersal. The kids were all so excited. She was surrounded by security and her mom was with her. She appeared to be wobbly. She refused to sing at the rehersal. She wouldn't greet the kids. She was not what I would have called a great role model at that time. The kids were disappointed. Sad. She could have had such an impact.

I have worked in healthcare for over thirty years. I have lost all sympathy for the addicts. It is a completely selfish disease that hurts everyone around the addict. I have seen the same individuals come to my hospital repeatedly (a couple that you would definetly recognize the names) and their familie are crying and begging them to go to rehab, and no. They won't go. It makes me sick.


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

Im just really stinkin sad for her and her family. She's an icon!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

pammy4501 said:


> A number of years ago, when the Soccer World Cup was in Los Angeles. My daughter and her color guard team were chosen (along with many others) to participate in the closing ceremony. It was a huge honor. Whitney Houston was supposed to sing the National Anthem. All of the families were allowed to come to the final dress reshersal, because naturally they weren't giving us tickets to the final game of the World Cup. Whitney was at the dress rehersal. The kids were all so excited. She was surrounded by security and her mom was with her. She appeared to be wobbly. She refused to sing at the rehersal. She wouldn't greet the kids. She was not what I would have called a great role model at that time. The kids were disappointed. Sad. She could have had such an impact.
> 
> I have worked in healthcare for over thirty years. I have lost all sympathy for the addicts. It is a completely selfish disease that hurts everyone around the addict. I have seen the same individuals come to my hospital repeatedly (a couple that you would definetly recognize the names) and their familie are crying and begging them to go to rehab, and no. They won't go. It makes me sick.


 
Pam, I competely understand what you are saying, honest I do. First, I am so sorry, about how disappointed the children were. Bless their hearts. It is quite bothersome, that her Mom was there.

Oh I more than understand the frustration of those in the healcare field, exspecially, when those addicted go to the ER. It is so frutstaing I know, with all my my heart, I understand. I do.

It's so sad, becuase there are two sides to this, the addict themselves, and then the sorrow caused to all those that love the addict.

Yes, this is about Whitney, and may she rest in peace, and yes a bit off topic, but it touches us all in different ways, so I think it is good to discuss.

Pam there was a beuatiful young girl, addicted to alchol, the skin on her face started to peel . So many, and you can't fault them, never broached the subject with her. One day she was so passed out, I called my hubby, and he came to get her. She was at work. And he lovingly talked to her. She finally did enter re-hab, I wrote her everyday, she was so worried what people at her job would think. I just tried to support what she was doing, in trying to get better and guess what.....SHE DID :chili:. She is now recovered and is expecting a baby. 

Now, this is hard, a guy that hubby and I know, is so addicted to everything, what I am no so sure. Never was, on anything until his divorce, does he lie? Yes. That goes with the disease. He fell about 6 months ago, so bad, he was in a comma for 3 days. Came out of the comma, and what does his "friend" do, bring him drugs. Lovely. Yes, the moment he got out of the hosptial, back to his normal habits. I ased him, to come see me everyday (not that I am a specialist at all, but I do care), and he avoids me like the plague because I say the truth to him, straight talk. Am I frustratred with him, no, I am scared to death.

I more than understand about those in the health care field, getting frustraed, you all are so schooled to heal, to help, and yes, it must be frustrating, when all that work, all that care, seems to not be embraced by the addict.

Pam, if anything ever happens to the guy I referenced, I will never forgive myself, I have told that to my husband a million times. 

And yes, of course Pat, this is about Whitney, bless her heart, may she be resing in peace, but she also has given us the oppurtunity to share our thoughts and feelings on this topic.

I truly do respect everyone's opinion and experiences.

Bless you Whitney and family.

ETA: Sorry the name of the show is call "Intervention".


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Addiction is a terrible thing with far reaching and often hidden repercussions. I hope her family finds solace in her accomplishments.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Cosy said:


> Addiction is a terrible thing with far reaching and often hidden repercussions. I hope her family finds solace in her accomplishments.


ditto.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

allheart said:


> Pam, I competely understand what you are saying, honest I do. First, I am so sorry, about how disappointed the children were. Bless their hearts. It is quite bothersome, that her Mom was there.
> 
> Oh I more than understand the frustration of those in the healcare field, exspecially, when those addicted go to the ER. It is so frutstaing I know, with all my my heart, I understand. I do.
> 
> ...


Why on earth would you not forgive yourself ?? THERE IS NOTHING YOU CAN DO ! It's THEIR LIFE and it's THEIR CHOICE ! FREE WILL ! If this is the life they choose to live there is nothing you can do about. He avoids you because he does not want to hear the truth ! He already knows the truth and does not want to make a change. You tried. That's all what was asked from you. You can only try to a point. It's THEIR life lesson. They learn or they don't.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Just heard on the news that Whitney's daughter was rushed to the hospital . 

Prayers continue to go up for the family.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

MalteseJane said:


> Why on earth would you not forgive yourself ?? THERE IS NOTHING YOU CAN DO ! It's THEIR LIFE and it's THEIR CHOICE ! FREE WILL ! If this is the life they choose to live there is nothing you can do about. He avoids you because he does not want to hear the truth ! He already knows the truth and does not want to make a change. You tried. That's all what was asked from you. You can only try to a point. It's THEIR life lesson. They learn or they don't.


Thank you dear Janine, for your sweet support, I really do appreciate it, truly from my heart.

When he does talk to me, which is rare now, he always tells me he is "straight". I tell him "no you are not".

Why would I feel bad? Because I fell I am not doing enough, and drag him by the ear to the treatment center.

When you are talking to someone on something, you are talking to the drug, not the person.

Seriously, I have no idea how he is alive. He avoids me, I think due to shame.

Most people, that fall into this mess, are covering up deep wounds and pain.

But thank you so much. I truly do appreciate it.

As I posted in my previous post, Whitney's daughter was rushed to the hospital .


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

allheart said:


> *Why would I feel bad? Because I fell I am not doing enough, and drag him by the ear to the treatment center.
> *
> 
> One of the first rules of counseling someone is that one cannot force another person to change, and "until that person really hits bottom & decides to make a change, they are hopeless to your help." So dragging someone in for treatment is counterproductive. One would be simply encouraging another to failure.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

pammy4501 said:


> A number of years ago, when the Soccer World Cup was in Los Angeles. My daughter and her color guard team were chosen (along with many others) to participate in the closing ceremony. It was a huge honor. Whitney Houston was supposed to sing the National Anthem. All of the families were allowed to come to the final dress reshersal, because naturally they weren't giving us tickets to the final game of the World Cup. Whitney was at the dress rehersal. The kids were all so excited. She was surrounded by security and her mom was with her. She appeared to be wobbly. She refused to sing at the rehersal. She wouldn't greet the kids. She was not what I would have called a great role model at that time. The kids were disappointed. Sad. She could have had such an impact.
> 
> I have worked in healthcare for over thirty years. I have lost all sympathy for the addicts. It is a completely selfish disease that hurts everyone around the addict. I have seen the same individuals come to my hospital repeatedly (a couple that you would definetly recognize the names) and their familie are crying and begging them to go to rehab, and no. They won't go. It makes me sick.


 
I too worked in health care ,in psych and saw a lot of addiction. I also grew up with it with my own parents.They were alcoholics,neither my brother or myself drink. Addicts make choices. It's not that I don't feel for them,I do but calling it a disease isn't right in my book. A disease,to me is something that happens to you with out choice like arthritis or cancer or kidney disease, all of which I have and have fought and am still fighting.Those weren't choices I made,I didn't do something to cause those diseases.

People choose to pick up a drink or take drugs.People don't choose cancer or other diseases. Having worked in healthcare,I think back to when it was called a choice and not a disease. I wonder if it didn't change so they could find a way to make money off of it ,in insurance. Once it was called a disease, addicts really didn't have to take responsibility for their choices... They use to fill a "void" in their life or to "avoid" thier life. That isn't a disease, that's a choice...

Another thing that irritates me, people can get on SSI,collect a disability cheque for being an alcoholic or a drug addict since it's classified as a disease...( I know quite a few collecting)they don't even have to be on death's door step and can collect SSI for years before they die, but someone with cancer or end stage kidney failure can't get on SSI until they have a fatal diagnosis and a short time to live...


I'm not unsympathetic, I feel sad that she wasn't strong enough to fight the urges,what a waste in so many ways.... I do remember her interview once, someone said she used "crack" ,she retorted back angrily and said "crack is for poor people, we have plenty of money so we don't use crack". As if crack was beneith her, a drug is a drug,doesn't matter how expensive it is...


I lost my very best friend to alcohol and drugs,we just couldn't help her, she wouldnt' help herself. We're all left behind hurting that we couldn't do more and missing her terribly... But it wasn't for us to do,it was for her...and she couldn't.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

michellerobison said:


> I too worked in health care ,in psych and saw a lot of addiction. I also grew up with it with my own parents.They were alcoholics,neither my brother or myself drink. Addicts make choices. It's not that I don't feel for them,I do but calling it a disease isn't right in my book. A disease,to me is something that happens to you with out choice like arthritis or cancer or kidney disease, all of which I have and have fought and am still fighting.Those weren't choices I made,I didn't do something to cause those diseases.
> 
> People choose to pick up a drink or take drugs.People don't choose cancer or other diseases. Having worked in healthcare,I think back to when it was called a choice and not a disease. I wonder if it didn't change so they could find a way to make money off of it ,in insurance. Once it was called a disease, addicts really didn't have to take responsibility for their choices... They use to fill a "void" in their life or to "avoid" thier life. That isn't a disease, that's a choice...
> 
> ...


Michelle, I love you and admire you and can completely relate. I did post a thread, on trying to understand the Addict. 

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/49-anything-goes/117583-addiction-my-heart-please-read.html


I have never had a loved one on drugs, (thank you God), nor do I have an addictive personality (except for dog beds). 

I just we as humans, would look beneath the surface. I HATE drugs, with every ounce of being in me. What it does to people and their loved ones.


This whole thing is hearting me to my heart. The post I listed above, hopefully will provide some insight.

Whitney, may have provided many blessings through her God given talent, but if this is what she did pass from, perhaps this disease, and yes, IMO, it is a disease, will help so many others, who have lost loved ones, or have loved ones in the same situation.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

You're such a sweet and compassionate person and I know you want to believe the best and hope for the best too. I hope she is at peace,but I think if you live your life in turmoil and you don't resolve it on this plane,I feel that much pain will follow you into eternity. especially if you leave pain for many who love you behind too... I think about this with my mother, who in her alcoholic haze did unspeakable acts of abuse to us as kids,but all she could see is her unhappiness at her life... so she commited suicide. I know she took that pain with her, and I wish with all my heart, that she went in peace and to a peaceful place...


I've watched it from both sides. The family member as an addict, who repeatedly had DUI related accidents that eventually killed 4 people in two separate incidents,one while on probation... and the addicted stranger who whiped out family members on the way home from Christmas Eve services...

I've seen incredicble acts of selfishness as they belly ache and say I have a disease,I can't help it... Cancer never drove a car into a station wagon full of kids and killed them.

I've watched the healthcare system turn this into a disease and perscribe lifelong treatment to make money and watch the addict deny all sense of responsibility.

I've watched an alcoholic get a new liver and have booze brought into the hospital. Watched smokers smoke on newly transplanted lungs...

I've gone to Al Anon meetings and heard recovering alcoholics make excuse after excuse, justifying it all under the guise of disease...

I do feel for their pain,truly ,I do ,I watched friends and family fight that battle, some still fight and some have died trying...I tried and cried and did all I could to help family and friends who were addicted and still feel that pain of failure,even though it's not mine to feel.

No one forces booze down their throats nor drugs.

My husband used drugs, pot and acid and one day he descided it was enough.Cigarretes were tougher but he licked that too. Maybe you have to want something more than the drug or drink...

I've watched those who had nothing ,drink or drug and those who have great wealth and those with great talent do the same.

I don't know what the answer is,but I know what it isn't. Calling it a disease only lessens one's feeling of taking responsibility.

How myself and my brother didn't end up as alcoholics while our three older siblings did..I don't know. We just knew the life we saw growing up wasn't what we wanted to be.. It has to start inside ,one can't find it by putting something inside their bodies...

Maybe I've seen it too close. Maybe calling it a disease is how some can wrap their minds around it, since it is something so surreal and a nightmare beyond horror that it's the only way people can try to understand it?

Don't let me take away that compassion and hope you feel, it's your kind heart that inspires many.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

She had an amazing gift. I am assuming it was drug related. I heard they found her in the bathtub of the hotel. I also heard her daughter was hospitalized today. I hope she's ok and not a user too. Very sad...I don't know anyone that didn't love Whitney Houston. Marrying Bobby Brown was her biggest mistake.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

michellerobison said:


> I too worked in health care ,in psych and saw a lot of addiction. I also grew up with it with my own parents.They were alcoholics,neither my brother or myself drink. Addicts make choices. It's not that I don't feel for them,I do but calling it a disease isn't right in my book. A disease,to me is something that happens to you with out choice like arthritis or cancer or kidney disease, all of which I have and have fought and am still fighting.Those weren't choices I made,I didn't do something to cause those diseases.
> 
> People choose to pick up a drink or take drugs.People don't choose cancer or other diseases. Having worked in healthcare,I think back to when it was called a choice and not a disease. I wonder if it didn't change so they could find a way to make money off of it ,in insurance. Once it was called a disease, addicts really didn't have to take responsibility for their choices... They use to fill a "void" in their life or to "avoid" thier life. That isn't a disease, that's a choice...
> 
> ...


sorry, I need to redo this.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

michellerobison said:


> You're such a sweet and compassionate person and I know you want to believe the best and hope for the best too. I hope she is at peace,but I think if you live your life in turmoil and you don't resolve it on this plane,I feel that much pain will follow you into eternity. especially if you leave pain for many who love you behind too... I think about this with my mother, who in her alcoholic haze did unspeakable acts of abuse to us as kids,but all she could see is her unhappiness at her life... so she commited suicide. I know she took that pain with her, and I wish with all my heart, that she went in peace and to a peaceful place...
> 
> 
> I've watched it from both sides. The family member as an addict, who repeatedly had DUI related accidents that eventually killed 4 people in two separate incidents,one while on probation... and the addicted stranger who whiped out family members on the way home from Christmas Eve services...
> ...


OK---this is the one I wanted to comment on. :goodpost:Excellent post, articulate, experienced, and spoken from the heart. :wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

michellerobison said:


> You're such a sweet and compassionate person and I know you want to believe the best and hope for the best too. I hope she is at peace,but I think if you live your life in turmoil and you don't resolve it on this plane,I feel that much pain will follow you into eternity. especially if you leave pain for many who love you behind too... I think about this with my mother, who in her alcoholic haze did unspeakable acts of abuse to us as kids,but all she could see is her unhappiness at her life... so she commited suicide. I know she took that pain with her, and I wish with all my heart, that she went in peace and to a peaceful place...
> 
> 
> I've watched it from both sides. The family member as an addict, who repeatedly had DUI related accidents that eventually killed 4 people in two separate incidents,one while on probation... and the addicted stranger who whiped out family members on the way home from Christmas Eve services...
> ...


Oh Michelle, I love you, I am so deeply sorry, about your Mom, bless you sweetheart. I do love you. Always.


----------

